# My betta hates my platys



## Memyself123 (May 6, 2013)

It has already been 2 days since i introduced the fish. I added the betta last, b/c i did some research and it said that bettas will be less aggressive if they're added last but that was wrong. The bettas aggression has lessened b/c i put him in a floating breeder box for one night. Now he justs gives the platys a quick flare and chase them off when they go near him. I thought platys would make great tank mates. What should i do to make my betta more friendly or can i just stick him in the breeder box again until he behaves?


----------



## ryansmaid (Mar 27, 2013)

My Neptune seems to get more aggressive and territorial the more I use his mirror, my son used to think it was fun to make him flare up with the mirror but now I can't keep any other fish or shrimp in the tank with him or he kills them. So if you're using an "exercise" mirror with him I would stop, I think that just increases their aggression. I don't think they can be un-taught aggression with the breeder box either, you just may have a little guy that doesn't like to shAre a tank. Maybe use a devider until he gets used to his tankmates....


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

What size tank do you have and how many platys? That will really make the difference.


----------



## Memyself123 (May 6, 2013)

*Reply*

It is a 5 gallon tank with 4 female platys and one male veil tail. I know it's severely overstocked. My dad decided to buy the platys b/c he said my tank will be all lonely with only one betta, i tried to talk him out of it but he didn't wanna listen. I can't return any of the fish b/c my dad said its a hassle and he just told me the betta being aggressive is their nature.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Unless you can upgrade to a bigger tank or rehome the platys they likely will never get along and the betta will continue to harass or kill them. :< It's just a bit too small for them all to get along, I think.

Platys definitely need a bigger tank than that just to themselves.


----------



## Memyself123 (May 6, 2013)

I can't upgrade the tank b/c i only have a limited space and i can't rehome the platys b/c my dad will get mad at me for giving away something we bought. Should i just let nature take its course with my fish


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Well that's a bit mean to the fish. It's not their fault they got bought. If you can take them to the petstore or just rehome them and tell your Dad that was what was best that would be the fairest option to the fish.

That or convince him a bigger tank is best or giving them back. Anything else might be a bit too cruel.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sadly, 5 gallons won't be able to hold that many fish.. nevermind a betta who is territorial, the bio load is too great for that size tank. 1-2 fish is basically it's limit. 
As mentioned, rehome or return the platies.. the only other thing in that tank that would be safe would be a single snail.. otherwise the betta will stress and/or attack any other fish you place in there. You can make a divider and have 2 bettas in there if you wish.


----------



## Memyself123 (May 6, 2013)

I'm sorry i tried every thing in my power but i haven't gotten any good results the only thing i can do is to put my betta back in his breeding box.:-(


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can u tell your dad to come to this site and we can tell him/ or you could pull up the info - do research and show him that what you are telling him is true, and it's cruel for him to put these fish in this situation?


----------

